# Adding loader to L3010



## jflener (6 mo ago)

Brand new to this forum and don’t know a lot about tractors so please bare with me. I have a Kubuto L3010 that I recently bought and installed a woods 1016 loader on. I bought a control valve for the loader online from Surplus Center. The problem that I’m having is the valve will not return fluid to tank through the factory installed return to tank port on the tractor hydraulic block. The techs at surplus center told me the valve had to go directly to tank. Kubota techs however, tell me to use the “return to tank” port that is plumbed from the factory. When I do this the loader is very slow and acts strange because I’m building up pressure ( not returning fluid to tank). If I take the return line off the valve and put it in a 5 gallon bucket the loader valve works as it should. So I really have two questions:

1-why can I not use the factory installed return to tank port? Kubota loaders all do this. 

2-is there any other location on the tractor where I can return the fluid to tank

any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

To start with, you need to know (and explain to us) what valve you bought, and how it's configured. That is open center, closed center, power beyond, etc and does the GPM of the valve match your tractor? 

Next, how is said valve currently supplied? Oil flow directly from the pump, or from some designated port on the tractor somewhere that's intended for power beyond applications? Then, where on the tractor is this "return to tank" port located? Next, does the three point work since this valve was added? Last but not least, how many lines are there connecting this valve to the tractor? Two or three? Not counting the four that lead to the loader cylinders.

Once past all that, then maybe your problems can be worked out.


----------



## jflener (6 mo ago)

Hi, thanks for the reply. I have added two pics below. The bottom one is of the valve I purchased. It is an open center valve that has the option for installing power beyond port. My tractor has open center hydraulics and has the below pictured hydraulic block installed from the factory. I currently have the system hooked up with 2 hoses ( power beyond cartridge is on order to supply 3 point hitch ). I am receiving high pressure from my tractor to loader valve via port B of the hydraulic block. I am returning to tank via the D port on the hydraulic block. I do not have 3P as I am awaiting PYB plug. Once I receive this I will plug in to the C port on the hydraulic block to send fluid to 3P. If I completely shut the loader system off using the control screw on the block my 3P works as it should as fluid is bypassed and sent to the rear. I hope this makes sense.As you can see from the photos, my tractor is rated at 7 gpm flow and My valve is rated at 10. Thanks so much!!


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Well you're on the right track, somewhat. You have the power beyond sleeve coming, that's a start. When you get it, it goes in the valve, and the line from it goes to port C. You need a third line from the valve port marked for tank return (often it will have a T cast in the body) on the same side as the power beyond sleeve. That line will go to port D on the tractor. Once all that is done, then things should start working correctly. 

Until then you could move the line from port D over to port C and you should see a difference in operation.


----------

